# help identifying a mosfet



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

Are all IRFZ44's and IRFZ44N's the same? I would think not, but I don't know which one to go for. Mouser stocks 14 different ones on the online catalog, three in the paper copy. It's obviously a to-220 package. My options at mouser are:
844-IRFZ44PBF
844-IRFZ44RPBF 










edit: that's an 816G, not 716g


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

If you look on datasheetcatalog you will see the differences.The power dissipation is lower for the N type but the Derating factor and RDS is lower.
If this mosfet is in the power supply try upgrading to the IRF3205 or HUF75339.
These are way more heavy duty.

The PBF in the part # you listed means its lead free


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

Good deal. The datasheets are identical between the two I listed....

It was in the power supply, so I ordered four IRFZ44NPFBs from Partsexpress. BCAE1 said to replace all the paired fets on the positive and negative side of that rail so they're matching and a thread on DIYaudio.com said power supply IRFZ44's can be replaced with IRFZ44N's without any problem.


----------

